# Fiskars limited options in US



## FreedomFamilyFarms (Dec 26, 2018)

I’ve found some interesting Fiskars offerings online that aren’t available in the US. What’s the deal?

Helicoid wedge  https://www.sahanpuru.com/brands/fiskars/fiskars-helicoidial-wedge.html
Felling lever  https://www.fiskars.eu/products/gardening/forestry-tools-saws/woodxpert-felling-lever-l-1015439


----------



## ironman_gq (Jan 23, 2019)

Probably just not a lot of demand for it. Likely a product that was being made by a company in Europe that Fiskars bought, wouldn't be cost effective to sell them in the US and still be competitive with alternatives.


----------

